# Einstellige Zahlen zweistellig anzeigen



## spitzi7 (29. Oktober 2008)

hallo,

ich möchte gerne einstellige Zahlen als zweistellige Zahlen anzeigen, bspw. "6" als "06" (wie bei einer digitaluhr zB)

Geht um ein kleines "CountDown/countUp-Programm" das von zeitX bis zeitY raufzählt bzw. hinabzählt. Ausgegeben werden die zahlen(zwei, minuten und sekunden) in zwei Labels.

gibt es hierfür irgendeine Funktion?

Vielen Dank im voraus!!

mfg spitzi7

PS: Bin kein Profi, nur so Hobby.Programmierer


----------



## engelmarkus (29. Oktober 2008)

Es sollte in VB eine Funktion "Format" geben, mit der geht das:


```
Label1.Text = Format(NumericUpDown1.Value, "00") & ":" & Format(NumericUpDown2.Value, "00") & ":" & Format(NumericUpDown2.Value, "00")
```

Das ist jetzt VB.Net, sollte aber bei dir ganz ähnlich gehen  .


----------



## spitzi7 (30. Oktober 2008)

Danke vielmals, hat super geklappt!

mfg spitzi7


----------

